# (CLOSED) Cherries and Pink amp / moss ball in shop! (Northern, GMT)



## bellpickle (Mar 22, 2020)

My gates are now closed. Ill open again soon, thanks for coming!

If you want to catalog a pink amp or moss ball come over! 

I haven't time travelled, and won't be.







I also have some pretty cute wallpapers / floors






If you have oranges or pears feel free to bring one! And take my cherries


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi !

I can't find your island


----------



## bellpickle (Mar 22, 2020)

Pnixie said:


> Hi !
> 
> I can't find your island



Sorry a typo! The correct code is 5LW1W


----------



## Sholee (Mar 22, 2020)

can i come over? would
love to shop


----------



## bellpickle (Mar 22, 2020)

Pnixie said:


> Hi !
> 
> I can't find your island



Sorry a typo! The correct code is 5LW1W

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> can i come over? would
> love to shop



Of course! No need to ask


----------



## plantlover (Mar 22, 2020)

Omg, that moss ball look soooo cute!!! Haha, I love plants (lol yep, who could guess that) and haven't found any yet. So I'm super interested... And I have pears.  Maybe this is the day I buy Online service.


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 22, 2020)

The moss ball is so cute ! Thanks for letting me come


----------



## bellpickle (Mar 22, 2020)

plantlover said:


> Omg, that moss ball look soooo cute!!! Haha, I love plants (lol yep, who could guess that) and haven't found any yet. So I'm super interested... And I have pears.  Maybe this is the day I buy Online service.


Yess they are too cute! I have a 7 day trial of the subscription, maybe try that?




Pnixie said:


> The moss ball is so cute ! Thanks for letting me come


Youre welcome!
Thanks for coming!


----------



## plantlover (Mar 22, 2020)

I just realize, I didn't use it yet! So yep, I have 7 day trial now!


----------



## Seble (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks for letting me come. Cherries were the last fruit I needed and the moss ball is cute.


----------



## Kristenn (Mar 22, 2020)

How long will you be open? I'd love to stop by for some cherries


----------



## Garrett (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to visit for that moss ball!


----------



## meggtheegg (Mar 22, 2020)

i know your gates are closed rn but i'd really love to come to catalog whenever you reopen!!


----------

